# Grinder Lube



## ipyrek (Mar 17, 2012)

I just received my LEM #8 meat grinder. Works great, enough power for me and much quieter then I thought it would be. The instruction booklet does not mention anything about lubricating the gears (steel) or the auger at the spline connection and where it fits into the cutting plate. Should this be done once in awhile to prevent unnecessary wear ?


----------



## big casino (Mar 17, 2012)

you should contact LEM to see what they recommend, as weird as it sounds, sometimes things are designed to not be greased and greasing can actually hinder movement, best to contact them and get their input


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 17, 2012)

Here is what I use on my stuffer







	

		
			
		

		
	
-

I got it at BPS - But like was mentioned check first to see what they recommend


----------



## makeme (Mar 17, 2012)

I use this as well before I put them away when they are good and dry I coat every thing and plastic wrap to store.  When I get ready to use again I wash, dry and re-coat.
 


Scarbelly said:


> Here is what I use on my stuffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## plj (Mar 17, 2012)

I use PAM on my grinder every time I assemble it for use.


----------



## strummer (Mar 17, 2012)

I use pam too .Just be sure to install the plastic bushing in the splined end . My brother in law didn't on his and ended up with metal shavings . Had to chunk a batch of pan sausage .


----------



## ipyrek (Mar 18, 2012)

I just Emailed LEM with the question, should get reply tomorrow. My main concern is the gears.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 18, 2012)

The gears that are sealed in the unit do not need to be touched. They usually have a sealed gear box with the proper lube in it.


----------



## ipyrek (Mar 21, 2012)

LEM replied, the gears do not need to be relubed and a little Lem silicone spray on auger,knife,and cutting plate. Thanks for all the replies, you were all right.


----------



## franklin3 (Mar 31, 2012)

Food grade silicon spray can be had at beleive it or not electrical supply houses for about $8.00 a can compared to the $17.00 to $25.00 from the grindr suppliers.


----------



## boykjo (Apr 1, 2012)

Lube it before use only... Dont lube it for storage... it attracks dust

Joe


----------



## pops6927 (Apr 1, 2012)

This is what I use, from Butcher - Packer:

Your Source for Sausage Making and Meat Processing Supplies



Home 
Log In


[h3]Categories[/h3]
Books
Brine & Marinade Supplies
Cheese High Melt Temp
Cleaners & Lubricants
Clothing, Gloves, & Aprons
Curing Products
Cutting Boards
Gift Boxes
Combo Packages
Hooks
Hunting & Deer Processing
Jerky Seasonings
Jerky Supplies
Kitchen & Cooking Supplies
Knife Sharpening
Knives, Cutlery, & Cleavers
Maple Meat Blocks
Meat Grinders
Marking & Labeling
Meat Tenderizers
Mixers
Netting
Paper & Cutters
Processing Supplies
Refrigiwear [emoji]174[/emoji] Clothing
Rubs, Sauces and Batter Mix's
Sausage Casings
Sausage Making Kits
Sausage Making Supplies
Sausage Seasonings
Sausage Stuffers
Saws / Slicers
Scales
Smoking
Special Offers
Spices
Starter Cultures
Thermometers
Vacuum Packaging
Vacuum Tumblers
Discontinued Items
Articles & Information
Recipes
Featured Products ...
All Products ...

Home  :  Cleaners & Lubricants  :  Haynes Spray





larger image
[h1]Haynes Spray[/h1][h2]$6.25[/h2]
[h3]A USDA approved sanitary lubricant. Helps prevent rust on grinder knives and plates.[/h3]
A USP light duty sanitary oil packaged in handy aerosol spray cans for fast applications on food processing equipment as well as drawer slides, doors, hinges, etc.

Haynes Spray, the U.S.P. Light Duty Sanitary Spray can be used as an oil lubricant on food processing equipment. This sanitary oil can be used safely anywhere a light duty oil is needed in and around the food processing area. Haynes Spray contains no animal or vegetable fats and is absolutely neutral. It will not turn rancid, contaminate or taint food products. It is odorless, tasteless, colorless and non-toxic. Haynes Spray is authorized by the USDA (rated H-1) for use in food processing plants for incidental food contact. All ingredients are FDA approved. Haynes Spray is also NSF accepted.


Add to Cart: 

Model: HAYNESSPRAY

Product 3/8





 




 
















[h2]Customers who bought this product also purchased...[/h2]





91" Band Saw Blade






15 in. Butcher Paper






Beef Bung Cap Casing for Capacola(3½ in.)







Round casing for Ring Bologna and Mettwurst(46mm and Up)






124" Bonless Band Saw Blade






5 in. Boning Knife, Curved Semi-Stiff Blade (Fibrox)

[h3]Search[/h3]
Advanced Search

[h3]Information[/h3]

Shipping Charges
Privacy Policy
Terms & Conditions
Links
Request Catalog
Contact Us

[h3]Featured  [more][/h3]




Ghost Chili Pepper Powder


----------



## hoity toit (Apr 12, 2012)

Thats what I use as well....food grade silicone.
 


Scarbelly said:


> Here is what I use on my stuffer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

